# GeoHarvest - free & automated GeoTagging



## Flashlight (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all,

As a professional photographer (see some non-commercial photos: Philip's Photo Galleries at pbase.com ) and an amateur programmer I made a small freeware app that integrates and automates GeoTagging into Image Download from your flash card. Just download your images when you come home, connect your USB GPS to your computer at a convenient time (can be weeks later) and all images will be automatically GeoTagged in the background.

GeoHarvest is in bèta stage but I already use it in my own production environment. I could do with some experiences from testers.

Note that I write simple apps like this for over twenty years but I never published them, until now. I'm working on the geographical innards with specialists from a large local shop that specializes in Garmin GPS. However, in the end the program should work with most popular GPS receivers/loggers.

At this point I'm working on the basics of the program (nearly done) and next I guess I'll make a wizard so even 'rank amateurs' can geotag their photos.

GeoHarvest 1.0 (bèta)

Cheers,
Philip


----------

